# Frog ID



## GeckoJosh (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

I found this little guy climbing a wall out the front of my house this evening (in Wyoming).
I straight away thought it was a Striped Marsh Frog but then I saw the raised ridges along its back, I can't recall ever noticing those on a Marshy before so now I am not sure of its identity.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 20, 2012)

Crinia signifera......


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 20, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Crinia signifera......



I feel like such a noob, I have only caught about a million of these guys as a kid, how did I not recognise it  the unbroken ridges along the back really threw me off, I hve never seen them with any more than a few bumps


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 20, 2012)

No need to feel that way. They are extremely variable in their colouration. The particularly small size and the cricket like call of males are quite indicative. Tiny little critters that make a good racket year round.

Blue


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 21, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> No need to feel that way. They are extremely variable in their colouration. The particularly small size and the cricket like call of males are quite indicative. Tiny little critters that make a good racket year round.
> 
> Blue


Yeah I agree their call is quite unmistakable.
Thanks for the encouragement Blue 

Cheers Josh


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Feb 21, 2012)

*Crinia signifera*

Their call and a poster of some of the variability in their appearance c:

http://www.peterstreet.com.au/PSwebV2/Common Eastern Froglet, Crinia signifera_Call.mp3


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cute


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Pete, that poster is a great example


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 21, 2012)

yep common froglet

when i found my first one -



Common Froglet (Crinia signifera) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


i found this one under the next rock and thought striped marsh frog straight away, untill i relised it was a crinia, easy to get mixed up !




Common Froglet (Crinia signifera) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


in saying that, you dont usually make that same mistake twice


----------

